# Cold Showers Help With My DP/DR



## Numb Panda (May 1, 2017)

I found that I used to think deeply about existence and have really bad DP/DR while I was taking a shower.

Within the past few weeks I've started taking cold showers and it has helped me tremendously.

It's one of the only things that really relieves me from my DP/DR. Cold showers make me feel more alert and relaxed. They always leave me feeling much better then taking a hot shower.

Everybody who is struggling with DP/DR or even just anxiety/depression should give cold showers a chance.


----------



## drewr007 (Sep 21, 2017)

So interesting. I actually have noticed cold baths help me too. I started to help reduce muscle soreness after exercise but then realized they were helping me mentally too. I think if the water is cold enough you are pulled away from your thoughts and into the present moment. Kind of like forcing you to be mindful.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I know cold showers have a lot of evidence, but if i have to be in the zone or go out, i take another shower, even if it's the second of the day and it really helps for me, i come out twice the guy (warm, actually as warm as I can hack)


----------

